

Nested - alanfalcon
http://orteil.dashnet.org/nested

======
alanfalcon
I found a shark verse, contained deep within was a jungle that housed the
following many animals, including two chinchillas and a triceratops. What have
you found?

------
dredmorbius
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6330697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6330697)

